# Ontario fabricland members!



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Just a reminder that it's the 50% members weekend at fabricland in southern ontario!!

I'm rushing over thursday after work to stock up on flannel and fleece!!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I used to hit all of Fabriclands sales. 

I have so much fabric, I could open my own fabric store. If anyone in Canada is interested in buying some of my fabric, $3 per meter plus S&H.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

If shipping weren't so much I'd take you up on that offer!! I need some more fleece.... I'm hoping they have some more of the flannel I used to make the cage cozy so that I can just make another panel to fit Daisy's longer cage.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The shipping isn't as much as you might think, at least not for a large amount. I mailed 33 meters to Alberta and it was $26. The larger the amount the cheaper it is. A couple of meters wouldn't be worth it. 

What is the fabric you want more of? Post a picture.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Nancy, I'd gladly take more!! I'll email you about it.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

nikki said:


> Nancy, I'd gladly take more!! I'll email you about it.


Heehee, I still have that other box for you sitting here. It's been out of sight, out of mind. :lol:


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Nancy said:


> I have so much fabric, I could open my own fabric store. If anyone in Canada is interested in buying some of my fabric, $3 per meter plus S&H.


If only I could induce you to fashion that fleece into something before shipping it... to a state that borders Canada


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

WOAH! That would work out to about 3.78$ a meter! What a great deal!! 

I might take you up at some point, do you have any pics of prints? 

I am pretty sure I have enough of my stash to match the cage cozy I've made, but I'll have to totally re-do the clear plastic sheet that's on the top of my cage.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

BOY!!! and I've been waiting, and waitng, and waiting, and waiting and.....LOL Just drop me a note letting me know what i owe you and I'll send the money out to you. I'll pick out some more after that if I still can?

Thanks!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You should have mentioned it to me. It went right out of my mind. :lol:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I was just teasing about waiting and waiting...lol..but I didn't want to be a pain...sooo here's you're reminder.


----------

